# Drew patching lineup together



## Badger36 (Nov 11, 2013)

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/buck...ng-lineup-together-b99145079z1-232438321.html


> Dealing with the vagaries of injury has become a daily chore for Drew. This season, the Bucks' roster has been a revolving door of sprains, strains, bumps and bruises. The result is that the team has limped out to a 2-7 start and remains mired in a sort of extended training camp with questions still far outnumbering answers.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Caron Butler's only shooting 3 points higher than his age (36%/33 years old) and playing over 31 minutes per. Injuries suck.


----------



## Badger36 (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, I mean it sucks that the Bucks are losing but I dont know how much stock you can put in that because of all their injuries. IMO, if they were healthy, theyd be a fairly competitive team.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The identity of this team is COMPLETELY reliant upon the Ilyasova stretch 4 and LARRY SANDERS!!! protecting the rim dynamic. With both of them out, they have nothing resembling a consistent identity.


----------

